# Levothyroxine Taken at Bedtime



## heartofwisdom (Mar 1, 2011)

Should I try Levothyroxine Taken at Bedtime? I read an atcile that says it works better. Will it keep me awake?

I also heard chewing it helps absorption?

I was given a prescription 2 weeks ago. Took it two days and stopped. I was so anemic that I had to be hospitalized and given a blood transfusion. I stopped the Levothyroxine becasue we wanted to get the anemia taken care of (the anemis make my heart nuts).

Went to cardiologist today and got the OK to go back on Levothyroxine.

I am SO EXHAUSTED.I have been in bed for weeks. My hate rate hasn't been about 44 in a month. Low temp, low BP, insomnia, restless legs, sigh, I hope this works.

Cardiologist said it could take 6-8 weeks to work??? IS THAT RIGHT?

My hubby is really irritated and frustratedand my lack of energy.

Thanks,
Robin


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I read an article that said the same thing that there was a benefit to taking your T4 at night. I never tried it though, I went with the conventional time of taking in the morning an hour before breakfast!

When I started my levothyroxine 4 months ago, it took me about 2 weeks to feel the first positive effects. Then my symptoms improved for the next 2 weeks until it level out until my 6 week check up and then got an increase. You should make slow but steady progress until you feel well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

heartofwisdom said:


> Should I try Levothyroxine Taken at Bedtime? I read an atcile that says it works better. Will it keep me awake?
> 
> I also heard chewing it helps absorption?
> 
> ...


Hi there, Robin!! Good to hear from you again. It is best to follow instructions on taking your Levoxyl.

Thyroxine is nocturnal, usually peaking at about 2 or 3 AM. This in turn causes your cortisol and glucose level to rise. So, I think you would do better to take it in the morning. Also sublingual does not accomplish anything that I know of.

I sure hope you feel better; you have been terribly ill.

As for hubby, maybe a bit of counseling is in order here? It is for better and for worse, in sickness and health. You know the drill but does he? You need support right now, not stress.

I do hope you have friends and family who are in your life in a big way and are being supportive of you during this difficult time?

Chronic illness is very hard on relationships. What that means to me though is that both parties have to work harder on that relationship.

Keeping you in prayer for "all" good things.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Hi there, Robin!! Good to hear from you again. It is best to follow instructions on taking your Levoxyl.
> 
> Thyroxine is nocturnal, usually peaking at about 2 or 3 AM. This in turn causes your cortisol and glucose level to rise. So, I think you would do better to take it in the morning. Also sublingual does not accomplish anything that I know of.
> 
> ...


Andros,
What a perfect response. Yes, support in a relationship should always be there. We do not choose to have these issues and we need our partners to be there for us through the ups and the downs. 
"Chronic illness is very hard on relationships. What that means to me though is that both parties have to work harder on that relationship." This is so so true!!! Relationships are such hard work and sometimes one has to sacrifice more than the other. If anything, this illness has been 'teaching' my fiance' and I how to be better to each other, what it takes to be a good partner to the other and alot of sacrifice and a truly humblinh experience. It also has taught us about appeciation for each other. And we have our bad moments too...it sure has brought out the ugliness in both of us at times.

Robin,
I take mine in the morning, that way I KNOW my stomach is empty  And I do not eat breakfast for at least 30-60 mins.This seems to work just fine for me. I am sorry you feel so bad right now, I hope everything improves quickly for you.
:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Andros,
> What a perfect response. Yes, support in a relationship should always be there. We do not choose to have these issues and we need our partners to be there for us through the ups and the downs.
> "Chronic illness is very hard on relationships. What that means to me though is that both parties have to work harder on that relationship." This is so so true!!! Relationships are such hard work and sometimes one has to sacrifice more than the other. If anything, this illness has been 'teaching' my fiance' and I how to be better to each other, what it takes to be a good partner to the other and alot of sacrifice and a truly humblinh experience. It also has taught us about appeciation for each other. And we have our bad moments too...it sure has brought out the ugliness in both of us at times.
> 
> ...


And you and your loved one are a perfect example of the emotional maturation process. Hugs to both of you!!

No one likes hard times but the though do get going and become stronger and better for it. Love means many many things; as we all know.

When you take care of someone and love them no matter what, it is like putting money in the bank. You never know when those roles might be reversed. Of course we hope not but I am putting this out there!hugs1


----------

